# welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)



## VWGT (8. März 2011)

*welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

hi ich hab als cpu einen intel i7 2500k den ich übertakten wollte auf knapp über 4 GHz.

als mainboard kommt ein asrock P67 extreme 6

RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws 8gb DDR3

Gehäuse Lian LI Pc8N

jez meine frage welcher CPU Kühler würde da passen. Preislich hab ich mir maximal 50€ vorgestellt.


----------



## b00gie (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

50€... dann würde ich den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B nehmen. Alle anderen liegen über deiner Preisklasse...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Man könnte auch den Megahelms sich zulegen!
Allerdings müsstest du dir dann einen Lüfter dazukaufen!
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## p4r4 (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Stimme b00gie zu. Nehm den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B der ist P/L zur Zeit das beste was du bekommen kannst.


----------



## elohim (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

jo der Mugen 2 ist eine gute Wahl für den Preis.

Wenn du was mit besserer Verarbeitung möchtest kann ich dir auch den Thermalright Ultra Extreme für 40€ empfehlen oder den Prolimatech Megahelems für 45€ (beide ohne Lüfter), für 45€ bekommst du auch den BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced, welcher bei mir deutlich besser als der Mugen 2 abgeschnitten hat und den hervorragenden Silent Wings PWM  Lüfter im Lieferumfang hat.


----------



## VWGT (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

der be quiet schaut richtig gut aus und scheint gut verarbeitet. denke den hol ich mir da ich direkt neben alternate wohne also nachbar ort.

da zahl ich dann keinen versand


----------



## VWGT (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

ok der be quiet ist nicht da.

hmm habe jez diese drei hier gefunden:

Zalman 9900 MAX

scythe mugen 2

EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" oder "Brocken"

würden die von der höhe ins gehäuse passen die sind ja alle ziemlich gut 

und welche wärmeleitpaste wäre angemessen


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Ich würde mir den EKL Alpenföhn "Matterhorn" kaufen!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Als WLP würde ich dir die Arctic Cooling MX2 ans Herz legen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Wozu braucht man extra WLP?
Die ist bei jedem Kühler dabei!


----------



## der_knoben (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Damit man auch die letzten 1-2°C "Messungenauigkeit der Sensoren" noch ausnutzen kann zum Übertakten.


----------



## VWGT (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

also der matterhorn wiegt ja ganz schön viel is da snich zu viel? also 1kg

hmm und was denkt ihr wie hoch ich mit dem takten könnte grob


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Wenn du mit deinem Rechner nicht den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend rennst, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## VWGT (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

ok is bei dem matterhorn ewärmeleitpaste dabei oder soll ich trotzdem die mx2 nehmen zusätzlich


----------



## elohim (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

nee, ist dabei. und die ist auch nicht spürbar schlechter als die mx 2...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Ich würd die Matterhorn-Paste lassen!


----------



## Xephas (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Ich wurde ganz gerne an diesen Punkt mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen, weiß jemand ob ich Platzprobleme bekomme, wenn ich mir das *"2X 4096MB RAM Corsair 1600Mhz Vengeance" Kit* und mir den *Thermalright Silver Arrow* zulegen würde, da der Arbeitsspeicher doch recht in die höhe geht, auch hier würde ein 1155 Board zum Einsatz kommen.

LG


----------



## FreezerX (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*



Xephas schrieb:


> Ich wurde ganz gerne an diesen Punkt mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen, weiß jemand ob ich Platzprobleme bekomme, wenn ich mir das *"2X 4096MB RAM Corsair 1600Mhz Vengeance" Kit* und mir den *Thermalright Silver Arrow* zulegen würde, da der Arbeitsspeicher doch recht in die höhe geht, auch hier würde ein 1155 Board zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> LG


 
Hab mir mal dazu eine Bilddatei angelegt, mit einem Asrock P67 Extreme4 und den Silver Arrow. Da ist bereits ohne Lüfter der erste Slot durch Metall für den Vengeance versperrt. Und mit Lüfter werden Bank 2 und 3 ganz, Bank 4 zum Teil überspannt. Und ob der Vengeance "unter" den Lüfter passt bezweifle ich, denn der RAM hat über 5cm, der 14 cm Lüfter dazu, sind 19cm.  Mit dem Archon könntest du jedoch sogar Bank 1 benutzen! Bin mit da nicht 100% sicher, da meine "Skizzen" Toleranzen haben, aber Slot 2+4 gingen dort sicher! 
Manch andere P67 Mainboards haben auch leicht andere Abstände zwischen CPU und RAM.
Summa summarum sage ich, es geht zu 100% nicht mit dem zweiten Lüfter beim RAM, und es ist vage mit nur einem Lüfter (dann würde ich aber den Archon vorziehen, wenn die Höhe des Case keine Probleme macht)


----------



## Happyplace4190 (8. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

das prob bei den kühlern ist das diese noch nicht lg1155 zertifiziert sind .. meines wissens sind erst die arctic cooling kühler dafür ausgelegt .. soll wohl zum teil props mit der backplate geben .. es sind wohl kondensatoren imweg weilche die backplate überdeckt und es zu kurzschlüssen führen kann. ich nutze den bequiet darkrock pro und habe bisher keine probleme ..


----------



## VWGT (9. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

so jez isses der hier geworden 

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1

bin schon gespannt was der so kann.

leise soll er ja auch sein


----------



## Ahab (9. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Oh gute Wahl!  Ja, leise ist der in der Tat. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## elohim (10. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Ich finde der Dark Rock Advanced ist für 45€ auch eine wirklich gute Wahl. Der bietet eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung als zB der Mugen 2 bei besserer Verarbeitung, Optik und besserem Lüfter.


----------



## VWGT (10. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

jap denke ich werde mir von den silent wings lüftern noch 2 ins gehäuse bauen.

andere frage ich lasse den lüfter immer gegen gehäuse rückseite blasen da da einanderer 120er lüfter raussaugt.

is das sinnvoller oder is es sinnvoller den lüpfter gegen das netzteil blasen zu lassen, da er so ja noch ein wenig wärme der graka mit zieht beim ansaugen


----------



## elohim (10. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

am besten nach hinten Richtung Gehäuselüfter!


----------



## Xephas (10. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Hab mir mal dazu eine Bilddatei angelegt, mit einem Asrock P67 Extreme4 und den Silver Arrow. Da ist bereits ohne Lüfter der erste Slot durch Metall für den Vengeance versperrt. Und mit Lüfter werden Bank 2 und 3 ganz, Bank 4 zum Teil überspannt. Und ob der Vengeance "unter" den Lüfter passt bezweifle ich, denn der RAM hat über 5cm, der 14 cm Lüfter dazu, sind 19cm.  Mit dem Archon könntest du jedoch sogar Bank 1 benutzen! Bin mit da nicht 100% sicher, da meine "Skizzen" Toleranzen haben, aber Slot 2+4 gingen dort sicher!
> Manch andere P67 Mainboards haben auch leicht andere Abstände zwischen CPU und RAM.
> Summa summarum sage ich, es geht zu 100% nicht mit dem zweiten Lüfter beim RAM, und es ist vage mit nur einem Lüfter (dann würde ich aber den Archon vorziehen, wenn die Höhe des Case keine Probleme macht)


 
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Thermalright10/cool.23.jpg

geht leider nicht mit dem Cosair, aber mit dem Ram geht es gerade noch


----------



## VWGT (12. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

hi noch ne kleine frage also der be quiet is heute gekommen da is schon wärmeleitpaste dabei.

kann ich getrost die nehmen oder doch lieber extra ne paste kaufen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2011)

*AW: welcher cpu kühler für mein system (sockel 1155)*

Die kannst du getrost nehmen!


----------

